# Statistiken als Begründung für EN13849



## Programmierknecht (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es Zahlen / Statistiken über Unfälle die man als Begründung heranziehen kann das es sich lohnt 
bei der funktionalen Sicherheit einen so hohen (aus Sicht meines Chef`s) Aufwand zu treiben?

Meinem Chef will nicht so recht in den Kopf, wenn ich sage das bei:
Kategorie 1: Die Abschaltkreise (Schütze) überdimensioniert sein müssen.
Kategorie 3: Die Abschaltkreise (Schütze) 2-kanalig ausgeführt sein müssen.


Seine Argumentation ist, ein Schütz schaltet in seiner Lebensdauer ja auch „zig-10000-fach“ und das Abschalten des Schützes über eine Schutzeinrichtung sei auch ein normaler Schaltvorgang.


Gruß Programmierknecht


----------



## Deltal (11 Juli 2011)

Naja im Grunde gibt es Vorschriften und Normen zu dem ganzen Thema. 

Ob es jetzt weniger Unfälle gibt, weil da etwas zweikanalig abgeschaltet wird.. ich glaube eher nicht. 

Aber würdest du keine Sicherheitschuhe tragen, nur weil noch nie jemanden etwas auf den Fuss gefallen ist?


Unterschreibe halt nichts, wenn du weißt das es gegen die Vorschriften und Normen ist. 

Arbeitest du bei einem Hersteller von Maschinen, wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die Normen zu befolgen, sonst haste kein CE und kannst die Maschine nicht in Europa betreiben/verkaufen/inbetriebnehmen.

Edit:

Die EN 13849-1 musst du bei neuen Maschinen noch nicht einsetzen, die Übergangsfrist läuft imho bis Ende 2011. Also kann bis dahin noch die EN 954 als Grundlage benutzt werden.
Bei alten Maschinen hast du ehe Bestandsschutz..


----------



## Aventinus (11 Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr Maschinen baut müsst ihr ja am Schluß ein CE-Kennzeichen anbringen und eine Konfirmitätserklärung ausfüllen. Da müsst ihr auch die angewendeten Normen aufführen.

Ich müsst euch aber nicht eins zu eins an die Normen halten, es sind auch von der Norm abweichende Lösungen denkbar. Dabei darf aber die Sicherheit der Anlage nicht beeinträchtigt werden.

Im Prinzip geht es doch immer darum, eine Anlage so zu bauen, dass bei einem angenommenen Unfall (und damit muss man immer rechnen) man dem Staatsanwalt zeigen kann (Dokumentation und reale Anlage) dass man sich bei der Ausführung was gedacht hat - man  also nicht fahrlässig oder grob fahrlässig gehandelt hat. Dann hat man das Gröbste eigentlich schon überstanden - sprich kein Knast.

Du bist aber auch nicht aus dem Schneider wenn du nach Anweisung deines Chef´s wider besseres Wissen eine unsichere Anlage inbetrieb nimmst. Wenn du deinen Chef nicht von notwendiger Sicherheitstechnik überzeugen kannst müsstest du die Anlage meines Wissens der BG melden. (und dir wahrscheinlich dann einen neuen Arbeitgeber suchen)


----------



## Tommi (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

also es ist immer schwer, *nicht* passierte Unfälle statistisch zu ermitteln.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß, wenn es keine Steuerungskategorien gäbe,
schon einige Unfälle mehr passiert wären.

Ein redundantes Schaltgerät fällt aus, es wird gewechselt und weiter geht es. Ein Ausfall eines einkanaligen Schützes hätte vielleicht zum Unfall geführt.

Obwohl man ehrlicherweise dazusagen muss, daß die Unfallschwerpunkte
woanders liegen, nämlich im Bereich innerbetrieblicher Transport, Instandhaltung bei laufender Maschine oder Manipulation.

Bei einem Schütz, welches im Prozess arbeitet, wird man einen Ausfall wahrscheinlich dadurch merken, daß der Prozeß nicht mehr geht.

Bei einem NOT-HALT-Schütz, welches immer angezogen ist, weißt Du nicht, ob es nach langer Zeit noch abfällt, keinen Diagnosedeckungsgrad durch den Prozeß. Es soll ja Anlagen geben, die jahrelang nicht ausgeschaltet werden.

Wenn Du Normen nicht anwendest, musst Du folgendes bedenken:
Die Sachverständigen, die vor Gericht gegen Dich oder Deinen Chef antreten, sind fast alle in den Normenausschüssen, welche eben diese Sicherheitsnormen machen. 
Die nehmen es als persönliche Beleidigung, wenn Du ihre Normen nicht angewendet hast. 

Aber ich frage mal bei unserer BG nach, ob die irgendwelche Statistiken haben.

Und schalte Deine Sicherheitsfachkraft ein, die kann nicht so einfach entlassen werden, wenn sie ihren Chef nicht in dessen Sinne berät.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Whisper (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nun sicher man braucht sich nicht an die Normen halten, doch muss der  Hersteller nachweisen das die Maschine auch ohne die gültigen Normen und Richtlinien sicher ist. Hier möchte ich bezweifeln das dies eine leichte Aufgabe ist.

Zum Thema 13849-1 nun ich denke das mittlerweile alle mitbekommen haben sollten das die 954 abgelöst wird und wenn man dann noch bedenkt wie lange die Übergangsfrist war! Plus der zuletzt gewährten Verlängerung!
Ich jedenfalls werde stutzig, wenn ich heute eine Maschine bekomme die noch nicht mit der 13849 konstruiert wurde. Nicht das es falsch ist nein ehr das da jemand noch nicht seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat!

Um seinen Chef von der Richtigkeit zu überzeugen bedarf es oft die richtigen Argumente, das er das alles nicht so versteht wie Du ist klar doch dafür hat er ja eigentlich DIch als Fachkraft und hier muß er Dir auch vertrauen. Gut die Realität schaut leicht anders aus, aber letztlich unterschreibst Du ja nicht die Konformitätserklärung sondern jemand der viel viel mehr Geld als Du und ich verdient und wenn Du diesem Jemand schriftlich mitteilst das Du Bedenken hast die Maschine so zu betreiben/verkaufen weil sie den Berechnungen der Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit nicht standgehalten hat, wird dieser alles tun nur nicht unterschreiben und wenn doch bist Du fein raus! Hierzu gefällt mir im übrigen die SISTEMA Software, da kann man auch schön sehen was passiert, wenn man mal ein anderes Schütz einsetzt oä.

Wer schreibt der bleibt!


----------



## Tommi (11 Juli 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Bei alten Maschinen hast du ehe Bestandsschutz..


 
Sorry, aber das stimmt so nicht. Bei alten Maschinen ohne CE (vor 1995)
gelten die Mindestanforderungen der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.

Wenn die denen nicht entsprechen, müssen sie nachgerüstet werden.

Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Programmierknecht (12 Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

@ Whisper
das er das alles nicht so versteht wie Du ist klar doch dafür hat er ja eigentlich DIch als Fachkraft…

mein Chef ist schon Fachkraft, aber ich glaube er hat keine schlüssigen Argumente es unserem gemeinsamen Chef der keine Fachkraft ist, beizubringen warum sich der Aufwand / Kosten für den Steuerungsbau doch wesentlich erhöhen. 
(Wir bauen Anlagen mit bis zu 100 Antrieben, d.h. der bei uns übliche Standard wird doch ziemlich durcheinandergewirbelt.).


Vor allem ist nicht klar welche Folgen es für die an der Konstruktion der Anlage Beteiligten haben kann wenn man die Normen nicht oder nur teilweise anwenden soll.

Beispiel „teilweise anwenden“:
Schutztür, dahinter Bewegungen die beim Öffnen der Tür abgeschaltet werden müssen.
Einschätzung ergibt Performance Level d.
Ausführung ist bis zum Abschaltkreis kein Problem. 
Jetzt kommt aber der 2. Schütz ins Spiel und der Aufwand wird aus Sicht der Chefs zu groß.

Idee meines Chefs : „der 2.Schütz wird nicht eingebaut, an die Maschine kommt ein Hinweisschild das der Bediener den sowieso vorhanden allpoligen Wartungsschalter betätigen muss, dann ist das auch gut“. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruß Programierknecht


----------



## Deltal (12 Juli 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das stimmt so nicht. Bei alten Maschinen ohne CE (vor 1995)
> gelten die Mindestanforderungen der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.
> 
> Wenn die denen nicht entsprechen, müssen sie nachgerüstet werden.



Ja war unglücklich.. das sollte im Kontext zur 13849 stehen (keine Nachrüstpflicht). Wobei die < 1995 Maschinen schon vor 11Jahren auf den heutigen Sicherheitstandart hätten gebracht werden müssen.


@Thread:
Wenn ihr ein Maschinenbau Unternehmen seit, dann solltet ihr wenigstens eine Person im Hause haben, die sich damit auskennt was alles beachtet werden muss wenn man in Europa eine Maschine in Verkehr bringen will. Und dann ist auch die "neue" MRL ein Thema. 
Spätestens bei der Gefahrenanalayse wird dann klar ob solche Geschichten wie die Wartungsschalter ok sind. Hat man von der Gefahrenanalyse keine Ahnung, sollte man sich besser einen Fachmann ins Haus holen. (TÜV,  Ingenieurbüro).


----------



## Safety (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
die Maschinenrichtlinie muss zur Anwendung kommen, bei den darin aufgeführten Maschinen. Wenn diese in das entsprechende Land geliefert werden. Die MRL ist in Nationales Recht durch das GPSG und hier durch die 9. Verordnung zum GPSG umgesetzt. 
Also es gibt hier keinen Spielraum!
Wie die Sicherheit einer Maschine herzustellen ist zeigt Anhang I der MRL. Es wird hier immer mindestens der Stand der Technik gefordert. Hier ist das neue Konzept der MRLen das der Hersteller eigenverantwortlich viele Wege gehen kann. Die MRL wird aber durch Normen mit Konformitätsvermutung oft konkretisiert. Diese Normen müssen nicht angewendet werden, aber man muss nachweisen dass die verwendete Lösung den Stand der Technik erfüllt.  Und genau hier ist das Problem, man kann dies schon aber einfach mal was weglassen bei höheren Risiken, wie z.B. ein Redundanter Abschaltpfad ist mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht Stand der Technik. Auch bei beweglichen trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen die mit einer bestimmten Frequenz geöffnet werden, einen Hinweis zugeben, Energie Trenneinrichtungen betätigen, ist mehr als fragwürdig. Da an einer Maschine meist nicht nur Elektrische Energietrenneinrichtungen vorhanden sind und man davon ausgehen kann das es sowieso der Werker nicht macht. Es gibt hierzu einiges an Literatur z.B. PILZ http://www.pilz.de/knowhow/books/machinery_safety/index.jsp kann man kostenlos Downloaden.
Es geht hier um gefährliche Produkte und dementsprechend greifen die Gesetze.


----------



## Whisper (12 Juli 2011)

Nun die MRL und daraus resultierendes nationales Recht sind schon schwere Argumente die auch der big Boss nicht ignorieren kann/darf.

Wer berechnet bei Euch die Schaltung und die Bauteile die Ihr einsetzt um die Sicherheit bzw. euren PLd zu erreichen? Spätestens hier sollte deutlich werden das der Wunsch nach ein bisschen weniger am Ende nicht zum geforderten Ergebnis führt! 

Nun was euren Standard angeht, so wird euch nichts anderes übrig bleiben diesen zu überarbeiten, oder habt ihr das schon getan?


----------



## Andreas Koenig (20 Juli 2011)

Dein Chef sollte in die Rechnung bitte auch die aus vernünftigem kaufmännischen Kalkül zu treffende Rücklage für den in seinem Fall sehr wahrscheinlichen Fall eines erforderlichen Rückrufes aufgrund Sicherheitsmängeln beachten. Wenn wie es aussieht reihenweise Maschinen, die nach Kat. 3 = redundant abzusichern waren lt. DIN EN 954-1 allenfalls nach Kategorie B abgesichert (nicht Kat. 1 genügendes Schütz) wurden, müsste er eigentlich eine umfassende Rückrufaktion bei den Kunden und Nachrüstung aller mangelhaften Maschinen veranlassen. Im Fall der Produkthaftung ist er dran...(hoffentlich unterschreibst du nicht) 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safetyexpert (26 Juli 2011)

Es ist "theoretisch" möglich nur mit einem Schütz einen PLd zu erreichen. Was dagegen spricht ist Anforderung an den Diagnosedeckungsgrad und die Testhäufigkeit mit einer Kat2 Architektur um PLd zu erreichen. (Testrate Faktor 100) - man also die Tür 100x vorher öffnen um einmal die Zelle betreten zu können. Dies macht nun keinen Sinn.
Alternativ gemäß EN 62061 versuchen die Sicherheitsfunktion zu modelieren / Testhäufigkeit über Markov-Modell.


----------



## Safety (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo Safetyexpert, 
  wir sollten bei der Realität und umsetzbaren Lösungen bleiben. Hier bietet die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ein vereinfachtes Verfahren welches auch dem Normalmaschinenbauer erlaubt diese funktionale Sicherheit  mit überschaubarem Aufwand anzuwenden. Es sind hier eben die Strukturen vorgegeben und das ist auch gut so, sonst würde keiner diese Normen Anwenden, dies habe ich durch unzählige Gespräche mit Anwendern feststellen müssen, die aller meisten haben keine extra Experten es machen zu 90% die Elektrokonstrukteure nebenbei mit und darum brauchen wir einfache Lösungen wie eben die Kategorie 2 der 13849-1, mit allen Nachteilen. Wenn Du Dir mal die in der Vergangenheit konstruierten Kategorien 2 nach 954-1 ansiehst, hat man gut daran getan diese Struktur als einzige zu verschärfen. Und dann fang mal an einem Konstrukteur ein Markov Modell anzuwenden, eigentlich wollte ich bei meinen Kunden noch Lebend rauskommen.


----------



## Safetyexpert (28 Juli 2011)

*Schlüssiger Nachweis - Realitätsfremd*

Hallo Safety,
mir ist natürlich klar, das theoretische Möglichkeiten und die Realität weit auseinander liegen. Ich gebe Ihnen recht, das meine Aussage etwas provokativ ist, jedoch der Norm und dem Anspruch gerecht wird. 
In der Realität, laut TÜV Rheinland,  verfügen nur 5% aller Maschinen über eine schlüssige und korrekte Sicherheitstechnik und Dokumentation.
Es herrscht nach wie vor die Einstellung "Sicherheitstechnik bringt nichts und kostet nur Geld". Der Bericht der britsichen HSE (Out of Control) zeigt das gunrdsätzliche Prinzipien missachtet werden. Nach wie vor, wird in China Sicherheitstechnik abgebaut.
Als Gutachter prüfe ich eigentlich nicht wirklich, ob eine probilistischer Nachweis gemäß EN 13849 (egal ob Berechnung, vereinfachter Weg oder Parts Count Verfahren) oder EN 62061 korrekt geführt wurde, sondern ob überhaupt Gefährdungen identifiziert wurden und ob sich der Inverkehrbringer überhaupt mit seiner Verantwortung detailiert beschäftigt hat. Der entscheidende Punkt sind die groben Verstösse und völlige Missachtung der MRL, welche häufig zu finden ist. Der rechnerische Nachweis spielt eine untergordnete Rolle. 
(Das Normengremium der EN 13849 und die machinery workgroup sieht dies überigends ähnlich) Auch hierbei ist meine Erfahrung, das hier meist "schöngerechnet" oder irgendetwas gerechnet wird. 

Sie haben / Du hast recht,  dem durchschnittlichen Maschinenbauer (onverkehrbringer) braucht man so etwas nicht näherbringen, die wissen oft gar nicht von was man überhaupt redet....


----------



## Programmierknecht (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

dann könnte man provokativ sagen:

- 95% der Maschinen und Anlagen haben keine korrekte Sicherheitstechnik, da fallen wir auch nicht auf!

- Wir setzen Sicherheitstechnik ein, soweit es Wissen und nicht all zu hoher Aufwand zulassen und Berechnen das in Sistema bis das passt.
"Für den Gutachter spielt das eh nur eine untergeordnete Rolle..."
"Wir haben ja etwas getan, das ist dann schon nicht mehr grob fahrlässig"

PS: Ich teile diese "Provokationen" nicht.

Gruss Programmierknecht


----------



## Safety (30 Juli 2011)

> [FONT=&quot]Hallo Safety,
> mir ist natürlich klar, das theoretische Möglichkeiten und die Realität weit auseinander liegen. Ich gebe Ihnen recht, das meine Aussage etwas provokativ ist, jedoch der Norm und dem Anspruch gerecht wird. [/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Hallo Safetyexperte,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]stimmt man kann diese Normenreihen auf  verschiedene weisen anwenden. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ob es im Normalmaschinenbau Sinn macht, bezweifele ich.[/FONT]



> [FONT=&quot]In der Realität, laut TÜV Rheinland, verfügen nur 5% aller Maschinen über eine schlüssige und korrekte Sicherheitstechnik und Dokumentation.
> Es herrscht nach wie vor die Einstellung "Sicherheitstechnik bringt nichts und kostet nur Geld". Der Bericht der britsichen HSE (Out of Control) zeigt das gunrdsätzliche Prinzipien missachtet werden. Nach wie vor, wird in China Sicherheitstechnik abgebaut.[/FONT]


 
  [FONT=&quot]Bei der Dokumentation wird sehr oft wenig gemacht, aber es wird besser, es geht voran. Ich erarbeite mit vielen meiner Kunden schlüssig Konzepte.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot]Als Gutachter prüfe ich eigentlich nicht wirklich, ob eine probilistischer Nachweis gemäß EN 13849 (egal ob Berechnung, vereinfachter Weg oder Parts Count Verfahren) oder EN 62061 korrekt geführt wurde, sondern ob überhaupt Gefährdungen identifiziert wurden und ob sich der Inverkehrbringer überhaupt mit seiner Verantwortung detailiert beschäftigt hat. Der entscheidende Punkt sind die groben Verstösse und völlige Missachtung der MRL, welche häufig zu finden ist. Der rechnerische Nachweis spielt eine untergordnete Rolle.
> (Das Normengremium der EN 13849 und die machinery workgroup sieht dies überigends ähnlich) Auch hierbei ist meine Erfahrung, das hier meist "schöngerechnet" oder irgendetwas gerechnet wird. [/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Meine Meinung ist und war es, vereinfachte Verfahren zur Verfügung zu stellen, genau wie es eben die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und auch -2 bereit stellen. Das bei dieser Normenreihe und dem vereinfachten Verfahren die Kategorie der absolute Basisparameter ist erkläre ich immer als aller erstes und wer schon mal mit mir zu tun hatte kann dies bestätigen. Die Anforderungen hier zu erfüllen ist die mehr als die halbe Miete. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ich habe hier nur geantwortet weil solche Aussagen dazu führen, dass es immer mehr gibt die sagen das ist alles nicht anwendbar. Und dies stimmt eben nicht, man kann mit überschaubarem Aufwand alles erfüllen, wenn man will. 

[/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot]Sie haben / Du hast recht, dem durchschnittlichen Maschinenbauer (onverkehrbringer) braucht man so etwas nicht näherbringen, die wissen oft gar nicht von was man überhaupt redet.... [/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Ich versuche immer meine Kunden zu sensibilisieren hier mehr zu tun und die meisten machen es auch Schritt für Schritt und ich muss zugeben ich bin auch ein wenig stolz darauf wenn ich die Fortschritte sehe. [/FONT]  
[FONT=&quot]Auch  öffentliche Diskussionen wie hier im Forum bringen sehr viel. [/FONT]


----------

